# Hopes of catching two feral kittens?



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

I just bought a new cat trap cage in hopes of catching two kittens to keep. 
What are the odds of catching them? They are use to getting fed at my house every evening. So I wonder if they will even bother with cage at all.
Suggestions appreciated......... :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello there,
I am happy to see you can take them in and care for them indoors since the outside world poses too many dangers for kitties nowadays.
How old are the kittens in question and how familar are they with your presence? Are they pettable? DO they ever hiss and spit and growl :lol: ?
If so you must be careful so you won't get bit by them ..it can be pretty serious although they might be little.
Take all the precautions necessary so that after having caught them you can place (release) them in a small room - spare bathroom, laundry room - with no places to hide - a relatively small place will be ideal this way you will be able to have them acquainted with you more often. Even though not too wild it will be easier on them to get used to your home a little at a time. It will be an overwelming experience altogether for them to get used to living indoors.

It shouldn't be very difficult to trap them - from my experience kittens are the easiest to catch...less wary and hungrier than the adults

It would be ideal to make them skip a meal - only if you are certain they won't go crossing the street in order to find something to eat. The hungrier they are the more likely you will catch them.
Place the cages exactly on the spot where you feed them. Put canned food on the ground and place the back of the cage right on it since the food will slide straight up through the grill. Do not place any containers inside or they might get hurt due to the stress of being inprisonned.
Cover the cages with a sheet or towel and leave the ends open so it gives them the illusion of a tunnel - with another *exit*.
If they are extremely wary of you although hungry they won't come out if you stay near. You can go back to your house and if possible watch the cages from there if not return in approx 15 minutes to check on them - make sure you haven't caught other animals ..or walkers by interfere with your actions.

I hope it will all work out great for you..
Let us know how it goes - best of luck


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Ioana, Thank you so much for your great advice. I believe that the kittens are about 4 months old now. They do not hiss or growl at me (none of the cats/kittens that I feed do that). I put the food/water outside my back door and we watch them from there. We now can let them see us looking out the window at them without them running away from us.If I try to open the back door they take off. They come in the evening and stick around until early morning. I am up at all hours of the night checking to see if each one shows up. When I put the cage out I will be watching it so that the other cats do not go in(only because I feel more sorry for the kittens with them being out to defend themselves). I would take them all in if I could.We have a 16 year old Tabby who is our baby. I cleared my back porch out for the kittens and made them a nice bed.(I'm a little anxious, huh?) They will stay there untill they feel comfortable with their new home and until they go to the vet. Thanks again and any more advice will be most welcomed.


----------

